# Christmas specials.



## PutRid (10/12/14)

Any of the vendors doing any Christmas specials or anything like that? 
Bundles etc?


----------



## Sir Vape (10/12/14)

Hey @PutRid yeah we have a couple bundle specials here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials and our Rocket Fuel Juices are on promotion here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (10/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @PutRid yeah we have a couple bundle specials here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials and our Rocket Fuel Juices are on promotion here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel


Awesome. When will you be getting stock of razz my berries?


----------



## Sir Vape (10/12/14)

Only in the new year bro. We have a new line coming in this year which we are concentrating on. If you liked Razz you should try Rocket Pop


----------



## PutRid (10/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Only in the new year bro. We have a new line coming in this year which we are concentrating on. If you liked Razz you should try Rocket Pop


keen to check that out. I've never had any of rocket fuels juice. I heard razz my berries was good so would like to try. Aswell as strawberry fields.


----------



## Sir Vape (10/12/14)

Strawberry Fields is yum. Smooth and creamy


----------



## PutRid (10/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Strawberry Fields is yum. Smooth and creamy


Hah! What she said. Will think about giving that a try.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Only in the new year bro. We have a new line coming in this year which we are concentrating on. If you liked Razz you should try Rocket Pop


Rocket Pop is a nice vape. Compared to Razz it is a bit muted, but still a very nice vape. Will definitely be picking up both again next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

